# Plain Aspirin for long airline trips



## Kauai Kid (Apr 17, 2007)

Our physician recommended 2 plain aspirin before we go on long airline trips--like from Texas to Hawaii.  Beats a heart attack or stroke on an airplane.

Might want to see what your Dr thinks about the idea.

Sterling


----------



## JoAnn (Apr 17, 2007)

Our doctor said a baby aspirin would work too.  And we've taken them for our long flights and/or long bus tours.


----------



## GetawaysRus (Apr 17, 2007)

If you are concerned about blood clots, another simple precaution is to wear support hose.  Look for TED hose - you should be able to find these at a local drugstore.  They come in small, medium, and large sizes.

Another good alternative would be Jobst compression stockings.  However, Jobst stockings often need to be sized to fit.  Jobst stockings come in a variety of different compressions levels.

Get up and walk around the plane occasionally, rather than just staying in your seat.


----------



## travelbug (Apr 17, 2007)

If you choose to wear support stockings, it is most effective to use the thigh high stockings, not just knee high.  These stockings do help to prevent blood clots forming in the legs veins.  Much higher incidence of blood clots developing on flights than we realize.  Two years ago I had a blood clot form in my leg, which then sent many small clots to my lungs.  Very scary.  

Marilyn


----------



## PigsDad (Apr 17, 2007)

GetawaysRus said:


> another simple precaution is to wear support hose.



I just don't have the legs for them.    

Kurt


----------



## JLB (Apr 17, 2007)

Here's what yo're trying to avoid, deep vein thrombosis:

http://www.fda.gov/fdac/features/2004/604_vein.html

I read it quickly and didn't notice aspirin.


----------



## travelbug (Apr 17, 2007)

Great article, Jim.  Asprin is a benefit in preventing clotting.  What is does is "thins the blood" - the lay person terminology that means it takes longer for the blood to clot.

Marilyn


----------



## JLB (Apr 17, 2007)

Unfortunately, I'm all too familiar with blood thinning medicine.  Not taking it could have been what recently did in our Great Uncle after he had surgery.  To Kansas City Chiefs fans, the most notable person to succumb to this was Derrick Thomas, after surviving an auto accident but being laid up in the hospital.

And a tenny little aspirin is part of my supposed-to-be-daily regimen.

I bet there are some blood-thinning drugs designed for travelers, for those who like to take drugs for every possibility in life.

Some do, some don't.


----------



## GetawaysRus (Apr 17, 2007)

JLB said:


> I bet there are some blood-thinning drugs designed for travelers, for those who like to take drugs for every possibility in life.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## BevL (Apr 17, 2007)

Support hose to the thigh?  No offence, I'll take my chances with a stroke or heart attack!!

Seriously, my hubby has some health issues and our doctor suggested a dose of aspirin for a few days before a long flight.


----------



## djs (Apr 17, 2007)

Personally, I don't think stockings are for me.....though my next flight is to San Francisco, so maybe no one will bat an eye


----------



## travelbug (Apr 18, 2007)

Support stockings are really gross to wear.  But they sure beat the alternative!!!  Blood clots took two years of recovery and significant long term effects on my health.

Hope


----------

